# Reco



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone. Was wondering what opinions/recommendations you had on PVC Inside Hub Cutters, <.Ie. we just referred to them as pipe eaters. To remove pipe from the hub of a fitting>

I have a nasty spot, that i would love to try one of these. I have only used them once when I was filling in on a condo job. The ones we had were very cheap and I felt took out way to much inner wall and the connections just felt sloppy afterwards.

So aside from hacksaw blades and a chiseling it out, anyone have a good one they can recommend?

Needing a 4" btw, Thanks


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for the no title guys, doesn't seem like I can add one in edit mode. Stupid Sunday morning's and lack of caffeine...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ye old Socket Saver 1 1/2"-4",


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I use the socket saver. If I'm removing a PVC toilet flange I fing it easier to cut off the top, cut two inside cuts about two inches apart and then use a chisel to knock out the rest.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I used a 3" one once, and it broke on the first try. Never used one since. Have learned over time though, its easer to peel one out, if you heat it up with the old turbo torch first. Keeps from cracking the fitting.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone have or used these ones yet? They look well designed.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

who makes those Ron ive never seen um


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Anyone have or used these ones yet? They look well designed.


I own that set, made by Wheeler Rex, Great design and a durable tool, though mine rarely get used.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

They cost a few hundred $, not sure how many fittings you have to save for this set to pay for it's self but the question is, is it worth the cost.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i think the cheapo socket savers r the way to go for me


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> i think the cheapo socket savers r the way to go for me



They need to redesign them so they don't break so easy, of course that won't happen or they will lose money.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I have the 1 1/2 to 3 and never had one break, i might be lucky


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Anyone have or used these ones yet? They look well designed.



I have that exact set ,,,They work GREAT !!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have either the *Pipe Shredder* or the *Pipe Hawg*, whichever is made by _Wheeler Rex_. Works sweet.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Anyone have or used these ones yet? They look well designed.


I have a cheap set as well, but man those look nice. Do they sell them indivdually or do you have to buy the set? Seems like I use the 11/2" more than any other. Mostly HO's breaking trap arms in the hub when doing their own demo for remod projects.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes you can get imdividual ones I found them here. The one you want will cost you near $60 + Ship. but you might scour the web for a cheaper deal.

http://www.plumbingworld.com/pvc-tools.html


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I also have the ones that Ron showed us. They are the cat's a**!:yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Dats how I do it too.



tnoisaw said:


> I use the socket saver. If I'm removing a PVC toilet flange I fing it easier to cut off the top, cut two inside cuts about two inches apart and then use a chisel to knock out the rest.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

God I love this place! lol Thanks guys, gonna try to grab the socket savers asap and keep my eye's open for the other set down the road. 

Honestly, thanks alot. You guys are life savers:thumbsup:


----------

